# Solved: building computer



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

what stuff will i need for building a custom computer? no cd burner, or any kind of burner. from like a local store like BestBuy etc., dont really get stuff from online  , any imput would be great :up: .


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

Computer parts at Best Buy are very expensive.
Parts you will need:

Case
Motherboard
processor (w/heatsink)
memory
power supply
audio/video card (if not integrated in mobo)
Harddrive
cd drive(s)
Floppy Drive (only if you personally need it)
NIC card

and obvious things like keyboard,mouse.......

Best place for parts would be newegg.com They are very reliable


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

this is what i got from bestbuy, thats probrably the place i would go, heres what i got:

Case: (cheapest) http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01069&id=1091099928385
Motherboard: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01071&id=1122655625547
Processor: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01070&id=1125466176035
Hard Drive: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat33200050001&id=1099381238289
Graphics Card: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01151&id=1114614364423
Sound Card: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01053&id=1108125529579
Speakers: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01055&id=1112807910209

i got the monitor, keyboard, and mouse covered . oo yeah and can you tell me what kind of memory that motherboard takes? it's pretty good because it holds 4Gigs!!


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

ok your motherboard supports SATA hardrives so I will change the hard drive to a SATA type. Also your video card is not very good. even If gaming is not important to you I would still go with say a nvidia 6200 w/ 128mb. The mx4000 is a PCI, you will need a pci-express video card for your mothoerboard. I will get back to you on the memory speed (type). Also I would recomend pricing each of your parts at newegg. you probably would save a lot.


Also dont forget about a power supply. I would go with a 450w


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

the memory would be PC3200. (DDR400)


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

ok, thanks, well im not going to really play any games, just internet really, is that graphics card still crap? because i will go back on there and see if i can find a more better one like you said, i dont buy online , dont have a credit card, might consider getting one. 

i will brb with the stuff you suggested .


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

ok, heres what i got:

Graphics Card: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7212688&type=product&id=1113954027280
Memory: mighty expensive for 1Gig, but what wouldnt i know , http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7332601&type=product&id=1125465158104


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

oo and doesnt the the case come with a power supply? 350?


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01069&id=1091099928385


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

938.92 +tax, really only saving a couple dollars, for that much i might as well buy a XPS. heres the HD: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6924206&type=product&id=1097580128836


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

ok heres a 6200 for half the price
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130241

Your only saving a coupe dollars due to buying from BestBuy. If possible I would give someone the cash who has a credit card and have them purchase parts for you. But if you must buy from a local retail store like BestBuy then I would go wiith a system Like a Dell or Gateway since they can sell them fairly cheap b/c they include 3rd party software.

Oh and yes you are correct, the case does come with a power supply...I missed that

here is a Harddrive for half the price
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144049

Here is a AMD 3200+ for $20 less
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103535

Here are some cheaper motherboards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&description=&srchInDesc=&minPrice=&maxPrice=


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah, maybe i will give someone i know the money, and have them pay for it on their credit card, because that 100GB HD is really cheap!!! 54.99!!, thanks for all your help :up:.


----------



## WeepinWillow (Dec 28, 2004)

You could also look into getting a greendot visa, its prepaid and very handy for buying online and protecting your bank cards, etc... Around us you can pick them up at most drugstores and maybe even walmart.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

really? ok i'll check that out, thanks :up:.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Newegg also accepts money orders, and a Paypal account, which you can credit the money to through your checking account.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

ok, thanks loserOlimbs :up:.


----------

